# Having no luck!



## tomsgonefishing (Aug 10, 2008)

Hi Everyone!
I've been fishing close to home at a couple of lakes for walleyes but not having any luck. Both lakes have been stocked with walleyes and have walleye in them. I've been out a few times trying for them but haven't caught any yet. I have been trolling using crawler harnesses and crankbaits. I've marked a lot of fish but still not catching any walleyes. The lakes are fairly deep, the one has a depth up to 55 feet and the other is 35 feet deep in a couple of areas.
I've thought of using slip bobbers or maybe jigs.
Thanks for any help I can get!
tomgonefishing


----------



## gamberc (Mar 10, 2008)

usaually this time of year i have good luck with plugs with walleyes we actually had a good day today on plugs in SD we would of had our limits but we mis counted and went in 4 hours before dark cause we thought we had our limit, :******: . Maybe try jig with chubs or live bait and drag it across the bottom to get them to trigger the jig. Hope this helps good luck!!


----------



## tomsgonefishing (Aug 10, 2008)

Thanks gamberc, I'll give it a try!


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

Are you marking fish?? Some lake's they tend to suspend. But on most there is always a shallow water bite at some point in the day. Cranks, and jiggin is where I go when they are hard to find especially around the deep hole in the dog days. But I always find them first(sonar) or a spot that looks to damn good not to hold a walleye.


----------



## tomsgonefishing (Aug 10, 2008)

Yes, I'm marking a lot of fish. They planted walleye and catfish in this lake for quite some time now. It drops off into deep water real fast and it's a man
made lake. It's quite clear and 140 acres in size. Twice the DNR has planted over 3 million walleyes, from 85-89 and sometime before that over 3 million. Then several times since, 8 different time periods, they have planted from 10,000 walleyes to over 111,000 walleyes. So I have to believe it has a good population of walleyes, but it's just hard to fish. 
Thanks wingmaster for the advice.


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

Well depending on how clear it is, I would try trolling cranks at night.


----------



## tomsgonefishing (Aug 10, 2008)

Thanks again, Wingmaster!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Tough to beat cranks in August to cover ground. I love to troll deeper during the days this time of year. Reef Runner Deep Divers and Rapala Taildanceders #11s are great without having to use leadcore or weights.


----------



## river_jiggin2 (Jan 25, 2008)

during the hot days walleyes tend to go deeper, using live bait rigs like lindys (simple live bait rig, a single hook and a leech and a single red bead) along the deep edge and slow your presentation down .5 to .8 ..the slower and longer the bait is in front of walleyes during a tough bite the more enticing it looks.. just something to try..


----------



## tomsgonefishing (Aug 10, 2008)

I really love this forum-NodakOutdoors.com. So many sportsmen wanting to help out other sportsmen! THANK YOU for everyone that responds with advice for fishing for old bigeyes! I've just got back into fishing again with a boat, motor and trailer this June, so I'm still very rusty at somethings.


----------

